# Not last



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow, our first race where we didn't finish dead last. 12th place :laugher :laugher


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Congratulations! I've yet to enter my first race after 30 years of sailing so you would probably kick my butt  .


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

PaulinVictoria said:


> Wow, our first race where we didn't finish dead last. 12th place :laugher :laugher


Are you still racing on Illusion? If so, tell Gary that he seems to have forgotten everything I taught him. :hothead


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

No, I ended up taking an offer to go racing with my instructor on the boat I learnt to sail on. Nowhere near as competitive but a lot of fun. Considering we're a new crew and it's the boats first season so even the skipper doesn't know how to maximise our speed, I'm pretty happy with a not-last. If we can actually live up to the boats PHRF we'd be somewhere at the top, should be a fast boat, we're keeping up with (and overtaking) boats that have 6ft on us.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Paul

Which boat? Who is the instructor? I know a few out there. PM me if you need to.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Boat is a Martin 244, nice to sail but I don't think we're even getting 75% performance out of it at the moment (supposed PHRF of 135).


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Martin's 242 and (supposedly the 244) are great boats for banging around the buoys.. we owned a 242 for 15 years and had a blast. Capable of 12-14 knots under spinnaker (there's a rush!) and yet capable of hanging with much larger boats in a variety of conditions.

I wouldn't take one to Hawaii, but great fun boats. I imagine the 244 is a refinement, and at a PHRF of 135 vs 168 ought to be faster still.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Get some pics up if/when you can Paul. And congrats on the race!


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Is the 244 one of the Jib Set boats? I have seen one at Port Sidney.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Indeed it is, here's the one we race, Martin 244 in victoria ￼


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

More here:

MARTIN 244 - Sailing Reinvented


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice race today, started with pretty light but consistent winds and then went crazy on the last lap. Gusting all over the place and the rare experience of us sailing south close hauled with boats sailing north towards us, also close hauled. Great fun though, dunked the rail a couple of times and on the occasions we got the trim right, she absolutely flew. Fifth over the line, 7th after PHRF adjustments. Happy days.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Good stuff.... who needs to buy their own boat!


----------

